# Computer for 50K budget [no GPU] [only cabinet parts]



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 23, 2015)

*Gaming for 80K budget*

_My questions/doubts before questionnaire.. Please answer this.._

*1. Overclocking really needed???*
     I'm normal user, never did overclocking. Now using Pentium D820 CPU.  How will it benefit me? I think overclocking will need "better" cooler,  OC motherboard and what else please update me?
 I don't want to  invest in that way. I will use for games (latest) (not all time gamer),  video conversion, multiple applications..
Overclocking needed?

*2. quad core vs octa core, which to buy? Intel or AMD?*
     Intel vs AMD, 4 vs 8. more are useful in multiple application. Now  games are also being developed to use all 8/12/16 core. But true core  power is achieved by Intel only.
Intel Core i5 4690 (good), AMD FX 9370 (little high price)
Intel Core i5 4690 vs AMD FX 9370
*
3. other problem is, 5th gen coming, I don't see i5 5th gen for desktop, should I wait for 5th gen?? or go for 4th gen??*
    I am asking this because, I will not buy GPU. I found that on board gpu  gives good gaming experience. And heard that 5th gen have really better  on board graphics than 4th gen.. So should I wait for that purpose, and  my computer still in working condition [excluding monitor (yellowish  CRT) and keyboard and mouse. Cabinet parts are working perfect giving  less issue.] so I can wait for i5.

I will answer it later first please help me above.. I mention only cpu above, just to compare. My bufget will be 50K.

After deciding on 4th or 5th gen I will answer below.  Don't forget to remind me..

_Real questionnaire._..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 24, 2015)

> Overclocking doesn't help much in gaming. Video conversion gets benefit from it though. It's not worth the extra you need to spend on a K cpu and Z series board.

> 4 cores are more than enough for you. AMD vs Intel? You want to buy processors or companies?

> Yes, you should wait for 5 gen CPUs.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 24, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Overclocking doesn't help much in gaming. Video conversion gets benefit from it though. It's not worth the extra you need to spend on a K cpu and Z series board.
> 
> > 4 cores are more than enough for you. AMD vs Intel? You want to buy processors or companies?
> 
> > Yes, you should wait for 5 gen CPUs.



>thanks not buying K series..

>4 cores are better. 
I mentioned these company because the cpus I mentioned are giving approx similar performance.. AMD (8 core) and Intel (4 core), which one will be good to buy? AMD or Intel? Intel Core i5 4690 vs AMD FX 9370
I don't have much money to buy companies.. 

>How much time to wait for 5th gen???

and what about on board graphics?? is it really good in 5th gen??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 24, 2015)

Don't rely too much on iGPU be it on the 4th gen processors or 5th gen for gaming and that too for current games.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 24, 2015)

4th gen igpus were quite good, they could run FC3 @medium on 720p


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 24, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> >4 cores are better.
> I mentioned these company because the cpus I mentioned are giving approx similar performance.. AMD (8 core) and Intel (4 core), which one will be good to buy? AMD or Intel? Intel Core i5 4690 vs AMD FX 9370



forget about 9370. not worth. getting an fx8320/850+overclocking will provide similar performance (over 9370).
for heavily multi threaded apps, 8350 will be better. for gaming, currently i5 is better. the choice of cpu selection depends on your usage 



> >How much time to wait for 5th gen???
> 
> and what about on board graphics?? is it really good in 5th gen??



i dont know the exact time frame. but i hope it is not too far.
for the performance of igpu, wait for benchmarks. for full hd gaming, you may forget igpus


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 24, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't rely too much on iGPU be it on the 4th  gen processors or 5th gen for gaming and that too for current games.



after googling, i think i have to buy gpu also...



adityak469 said:


> 4th gen igpus were quite good, they could run FC3 @medium on 720p



I also thought that, because I never bought GPU, and almost ran GTA san on pentium D820 (some lag).. 
I use nexus 5, and play games on it. So I am thinking to buy best processor instead buying CPU+GPU, I am confused now..



rijinpk1 said:


> forget about 9370. not worth. getting an fx8320/850+overclocking will provide similar performance (over 9370).
> for heavily multi threaded apps, 8350 will be better. for gaming, currently i5 is better. the choice of cpu selection depends on your usage



No I am not into much overclocking. never tried it. but I can learn it. no problem with that. Problem is I don't want to waste more bucks on "Cooler", stock cooler is good for me.
Why I choose i5 4690, because it's new and really good in i5 range. And other 4670, 4460 are also good but not much powerful. 



rijinpk1 said:


> i dont know the exact time frame. but i hope it is not too far.
> for the performance of igpu, wait for benchmarks. for full hd gaming, you may forget igpus



So is it worth a wait?? because newly launched cpus will be high on price.. and will take time to settle down.. 

My computer still works good. In feb end I will buy new config. so should I wait for 5th gen???


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 24, 2015)

If you want to wait than know this, even if desktop broadwell do see the light of the day, hot on their heels will be skylake, what I'm saying is your broadwell CPU will be outdated by 1 gen in 6 months,further skylake will bring big improvements in CPU too, I may be wrong as all of this is pure speculation since neither broadwell or skylake is available, but it's mentioned again and again that skylake is on track, so if you want to wait wait for that else buy something now


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 24, 2015)

UndercoveredKnight8492 said:


> If you want to wait than know this, even if desktop broadwell do see the light of the day, hot on their heels will be skylake, what I'm saying is your broadwell CPU will be outdated by 1 gen in 6 months,further skylake will bring big improvements in CPU too, I may be wrong as all of this is pure speculation since neither broadwell or skylake is available, but it's mentioned again and again that skylake is on track, so if you want to wait wait for that else buy something now



ohk. yes I can wait... for long also.. no hurry.. my budget will also increase by the time..


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 24, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ohk. yes I can wait... for long also.. no hurry.. my budget will also increase by the time..



dont accept skylake before 2016 to buy that you can build a system around also it will be expensive at launch.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 25, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> dont accept skylake before 2016 to buy that you can build a system around also it will be expensive at launch.



I can wait till may 2015, or 2 months more... If rumors gets stronger about "skylake" then I can skip buying this year...
Is there any big announcement about 5th gen coming till may ??? So I can prepare my list for buying...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 25, 2015)

waiting for skylake means, you need to increase your budget too as there are news that ddr4 prices may not settle until 2016 or so and those memory is atleast twice costlier than ddr3 here.
you better look at 5th gen.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 25, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I can wait till may 2015, or 2 months more... If rumors gets stronger about "skylake" then I can skip buying this year...
> Is there any big announcement about 5th gen coming till may ??? So I can prepare my list for buying...



if you want to wait for 5th gen or skylake then wait till june 2015. it will be more clear then. also z97 is still very good. also its better to upgrade to gen 2 skylake rather then gen1 at launch


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 27, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> if you want to wait for 5th gen or skylake then wait till june 2015. it will be more clear then. also z97 is still very good. also its better to upgrade to gen 2 skylake rather then gen1 at launch



I'm really confused now.. my dad gave me money yesterday (now in bank).. and told me whenever you decides to buy just go and buy.. My friends are telling me to buy it now.. but my old computer still working fine, so I can wait for more months..
What you think??? should I buy now??? or wait???


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 27, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I'm really confused now.. my dad gave me money yesterday (now in bank).. and told me whenever you decides to buy just go and buy.. My friends are telling me to buy it now.. but my old computer still working fine, so I can wait for more months..
> What you think??? should I buy now??? or wait???



ild also say to buy it now as skylake wont be releasing soon and after skylake, you'll emd up waiting for new AMD GPUs. Alsothe prices would be high at lauch and as rijinok said, DDR4s will be too costly. 

BTW where did the questionnaire from your thread go?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 27, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> ild also say to buy it now as skylake wont be releasing soon and after skylake, you'll emd up waiting for new AMD GPUs. Alsothe prices would be high at lauch and as rijinok said, DDR4s will be too costly.


hmmm... at launch high price.. 


adityak469 said:


> BTW where did the questionnaire from your thread go?


actually in first post I mentioned after the decision I will add questionnaire... I will add it in evening.. I think I should buy now... I will take suggestions from my friends again and after that I will fill questionnaire.. thnks


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 27, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> hmmm... at launch high price..
> 
> actually in first post I mentioned after the decision I will add questionnaire... I will add it in evening.. I think I should buy now... I will take suggestions from my friends again and after that I will fill questionnaire.. thnks



ohkk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 27, 2015)

@harshilsharma63 
  @rijinpk1 
  @SaiyanGoku 
@adityak469 
  @UndercoveredKnight8492 
@HE-MAN 

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and  games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office  work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid  the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans:
_latest games,_ GTA 5 (latest), handbrake,_ video conversion, basic autocad (latest version always), blog..._

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans:
_budget is 50K, no gpu, no monitor, no keyboard+mouse, no headset... only cabinet parts (excluding gpu).. I will buy GPU with separate budget, if needed._

_For 50K (includes)
CPU, PSU, Motherboard (ATX?? Micro ATX??), HDD (2 TB), SDD (If needed 120/128 GB), RAM (8*1 GB)_, _Case with front connectors (local buy, mention model)_

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: _No... _

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: _Win 8.1, win 10_

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: _HDD 2 TB Seagate Barracuda 2 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (ST2000DM001)
if budget allows, then SSD 120 Samsung 850 EVO_

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen  size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want  to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: _Not with this budget but already decided which one to buy..
Dell S2240L = 9K_

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans:_ Separate Buy_:-
Monitor, Keyboard+Mouse, Headset, GPU (If needed)

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: _1st week of feb or end of jan.._

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: _Never built desktop, buy I have knowledge which part to connect.. Manual will be there..._

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: _Mumbai, Lamington Road_. _Please suggest good store there, who already purchased from there and gives good after sale support._

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: _Actually not into much gaming.. but have big budget.. But want to use best i5 processor... No overclock..

Parts I decided within 50K budget :
CPU = i5 4690 (best) = 17K / i5 4460
Motherboard = ...
PSU = ...
HDD = 2 TB Seagate Barracuda 2 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (ST2000DM001) = 6K
SSD = SSD 120 Samsung 850 EVO = 6K
Case = ..._


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2015)

you do need a GPU for GTA V. Better gte a graphic card now itself.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 27, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> you do need a GPU for GTA V. Better gte a graphic card now itself.



ohhh.. CPU not sufficient??? for games other than GTA V?? Please suggest your config including GPU considering i5 4690 cpu..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ohhh.. *CPU not sufficient*??? for games other than GTA V?? Please suggest your config including GPU considering i5 4690 cpu..



NOPE

Without dGPU, your rig would be as good as any other build for CPU intensive tasks like video encoding/recoding.

- - - Updated - - -

i5 4690 has HD 4600 iGPU.

4th Generation Intel® Core™ Processors with Intel® HD Graphics 4600 â€” Playable Games List for Intel® HD Graphics 4600

Tested: How much has Intel really improved integrated graphics with Haswell's HD 4600? | Digital Trends

AnandTech | The Intel Haswell Refresh Review: Core i7-4790, i5-4690 and i3-4360 Tested


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 27, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> NOPE
> 
> Without dGPU, your rig would be as good as any other build for CPU intensive tasks like video encoding/recoding.
> 
> ...



Hey that means... it can run minimum setting... but not good for gaming... so that means I have to wait for skylake if I need iGPU... right>>??

ok so I definitely need GPU for gaming... you can't do gaming without gpu... okay 

So what about 50K including gpu ..?? I will create new thread mentioning it...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Hey that means... it can run minimum setting... but not good for gaming... *so that means I have to wait for skylake if I need iGPU... right*>>??
> 
> ok so I definitely need GPU for gaming... you can't do gaming without gpu... okay
> 
> So what about 50K including gpu ..?? I will create new thread mentioning it...



iGPU won't improve drastically over CPU generations. maybe a 10-20% bump at max. That's like 2-3 fps increase on 1920*1080 @ high settings

You can continue it here, just ask the mods to rename the thread title.

- - - Updated - - -

AnandTech | The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti and GTX 750 Review: Maxwell Makes Its Move

GeForce GTX 750 Ti Review - Graphics Card - Tom's Hardware

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750Ti Benchmarked and Reviewed - the new midrange king? - iLL GamingiLL Gaming

For comparison's sake, 750 Ti is way better than HD 4600


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 27, 2015)

its very confusing. first u said you will buy gpu with different budget then you want to play gta 5 on igpu then you want gpu in 50k.. get hold of urself think for a minute. no matter what ur budget we all here will help you in selecting the best config possible VFM.

you want cpu+mobo+ram+gpu+smps+hdd+cabinet for 50k. now with this budget its tough to balance since you will be doing editing video rendering and stuff.
AMD config might be good considering your budget and requirements.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 27, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> iGPU won't improve drastically over CPU generations. maybe a 10-20% bump at max. That's like 2-3 fps increase on 1920*1080 @ high settings
> 
> You can continue it here, just ask the mods to rename the thread title.
> 
> ...



okay... 
Now...
Budget 50K.. excluding GPU (will buy with separate budget..)

- - - Updated - - -



HE-MAN said:


> its very confusing. first u said you will buy gpu with different budget then you want to play gta 5 on igpu then you want gpu in 50k.. get hold of urself think for a minute. no matter what ur budget we all here will help you in selecting the best config possible VFM.



I was confused over hd 4600 performance.. so mentioned that gpu will have different budget.. but now I think I really need gpu for gaming.. but not much into gaming, will play game for 6-7 hours.. but not really hardcore gaming freak... so instead of getting GPU, i decided to go for CPU only.. if needed GPU I can buy afterwards was decided earlier.. now also confirming that.. no budget decided for GPU...



HE-MAN said:


> you want cpu+mobo+ram+gpu+smps+hdd+cabinet for 50k. now with this budget its tough to balance since you will be doing editing video rendering and stuff.
> AMD config might be good considering your budget and requirements.



No gpu
cpu+mobo+ram+smps+hdd+cabinet in 50K... No mainly video editing, rendering, just few handbreak stuff sometimes.. for personal use, to make video better...

wait I will clear all doubt..

_*No GPU in 50K
cpu+mobo+ram+smps+hdd+cabinet in 50K (if you can save money then it's good)
(I want i5 4690 if possible)*_
_*For GPU, no budget decided, so mention good GPU not best GPU, good to play on Dell S2240L*_
_*after deciding cpu+mobo+ram+smps+hdd+cabinet this, then please suggest me good GPU..*_


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 27, 2015)

i5 4690 - 16k
Asus B85M - 6k
HyperXFury 2x4GB - 5.2k (saw somewhere?)
Antec VP 550p - 3.5k (?)
WD Green 2TB - 5.5k
Samsung 850 Evo 128GB - 5k
Deepcool Tesseract - 3k
Total - 43k 

Now get AOC i2369VM as monitor rather than S2240L. S2240L is toooo much glossy.

For GPU, get GTX 750Ti. It will be enough for "GTA V". You can also look at second hand GPUs on [E]rodov if you wanna save money. (i'd suggest so as you dont seem to want to tun games except GTA V)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 27, 2015)

^+1 to aditya's suggestion, but id modify this :
instead of SSD and 2 TB HDD, Get a 1 TB HDD, save that 7k..
add 11k (750 Ti) + 7k for a R9 280 (17k in mdcomputers.in) or a GTX 960
Trust me, upcoming games are gonna be brutal on the requirements, already games like Witcher 3 and Dying Light's minimum requirements are above of what one would expect


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 27, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> i5 4690 - 16k
> Asus B85M - 6k
> HyperXFury 2x4GB - 5.2k (saw somewhere?)
> Antec VP 550p - 3.5k (?)
> ...



asus b85M??? is this good?? I think somebody would suggest me asrock..
8 GBx1 ram stick please... if I want to upgrade later...
antec? elaborate? Corsair VS550 550 Watt PSU is good.. even seasonic is good..
WD, are they good??
AOC i2369VM too high on price.. below 10K please.. S2240L is good.. I will go and see it in store for glossy...

gpu = r9 270x?? how is this?? suggest better in same price range?

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> ^+1 to aditya's suggestion, but id modify this :
> instead of SSD and 2 TB HDD, Get a 1 TB HDD, save that 7k..
> add 11k (750 Ti) + 7k for a R9 280 (17k in mdcomputers.in) or a GTX 960
> Trust me, upcoming games are gonna be brutal on the requirements, already games like Witcher 3 and Dying Light's minimum requirements are above of what one would expect



ssd can be good for gaming???
what about hdd?? No I need 2TB there are 2 users, me and my brother.. 
r9 280 is also good... 
but 1st suggest me monitor (S2240L or below 10K) so according to that suggest me GPU..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 27, 2015)

S2240L is good FHD Monitor but its very glossy, if your room has a lot of backlighting, you will get headaches..
Go with the AOC as aditya suggested, as it is a matte panel monitor ..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 27, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> S2240L is good FHD Monitor but its very glossy, if your room has a lot of backlighting, you will get headaches..
> Go with the AOC as aditya suggested, as it is a matte panel monitor ..



AOC e2262Vwh 21 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor - Buy AOC e2262Vwh 21 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor Online at best price in India : Flipkart.com

what about this?? is this also matte??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 28, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ohhh.. CPU not sufficient??? for games other than GTA V?? Please suggest your config including GPU considering i5 4690 cpu..



No man, you can only play in low settings and low resolution with integrated GPU. No chance for GTA 5.

For 50k -


*Processor*Intel i5 4440*11,900**CPU Cooler*stock0*Motherboard*Asus B85M-G*6,300**Memory*Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB 1600 MHz*2,700**Graphics Card*Asus GTX 760 2 GB DDR5 DCII*18,000**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520*4,800**Cabinet*Corsair Spec-1*3,800**Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,600*
*Optical Drive*none
*0*
*Monitor*
none
*0*
*Keyboard*
none
*0*
*Mouse*
none
*0*
*Total**51,100*

 
How much can you extend for GPU?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 28, 2015)

^ Zotac GTX 960/ GTX 960 Amp! Edition is around 17.7k/18.5k and would be better than GTX 760.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Zotac GTX 960/ GTX 960 Amp! Edition is around 17.7k/18.5k and would be better than GTX 760.



+1, also consider R9 280 (consumes more power but 1 GB extra VRAM and slightly better performance at less price, mdcomputers is selling both sapphire and asus R9 280 for 17k ).. I think 960 price could fall because of this


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 28, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> No man, you can only play in low settings  and low resolution with integrated GPU. No chance for GTA 5.
> 
> For 50k -
> 
> ...



Okay thanks... Please check my config I made today.. 
actually I  will buy gpu separately, means add another 10K to budget (dad can give  me if I want gpu), but as far as latest games I will consider GTX 960  only, it's new and power friendly.. so from 50K I need to save more..  check my rig below..



SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Zotac GTX 960/ GTX 960 Amp! Edition is around 17.7k/18.5k and would be better than GTX 760.



I want ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 960, someone said in comment that local price for 960 makes it good deal (around 17K).. 
I can wait for that..  check my rig below..



Nerevarine said:


> +1, also consider R9 280 (consumes more power but 1 GB extra VRAM and slightly better performance at less price, mdcomputers is selling both sapphire and asus R9 280 for 17k ).. I think 960 price could fall because of this



r9 280 is also good, but I will buy 960 (new), everyone in my friend circle is suggesting same.. check my rig below..
Monitor dell s2240L 9k separate.. 
Mouse+Cabinet 3K separate..
Headphone 3k separate.. (optional)


CPUIntel i5 4440
Intel i5 4460
Intel i5 469013000
14000
16000GPUASUS Strix GeForce GTX 960

Gigabyte GV-N960G1 GAMING-2GD

MSI GTX 960 GAMING 2G18000Asus ?
 Gigabyte ?
 MSI ?CPU Coolerstock0MotherboardGigabyte GA-H97M-D3H
ASRock H97M PRO48000Gigabyte ?
ASRock ?
else?

chipset ?
H97 ?
 B85 ?
else ?RAM(1 x 8 GB)

Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB 
(CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10)

G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB 
(F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL)5000Corsair ?
 G.Skill?PSUCorsair SMPS CX500 500 Watts PSU

Seasonic S12II 520 Watts PSU4000Modular=
Full?
Semi?*www.corsair.com/en-in/power-supply-unitsHDDSeagate Barracuda 2 TB  
(ST2000DM001)6000

Cabinet 
any with front connector 
2000


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 28, 2015)

asus b85m g is fine for its asking price. since the mobo has  4 ram slots, you dont need t worry even if you get 4gb x 2. there is still room left 
WD has exceptional service compared to seagate.
corsair vs 550 is bad. do not choose since you have better options available. if budget permits, get seasonic s12ii 520. else even antec vp550p  is fine.
do not get vs series psu.
check whether aoc i2269vwm is available under your budget.

ssd decreases loading time in games, bt they do not improve fps. you get better core components first(like a good gpu which is essential for full hd gaming) than ssds which can be purchased later.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 28, 2015)

get the zotac gtx 960 amp edition cheaper, better, and comes with 5 years warranty compared to asus strix


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 28, 2015)

If possible go with seasonic s12ii 520 else antec vp550p Would not recommend corsair cx series, also donot spend too much with h97 ,invest it in a good gpu


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 28, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> asus b85m g is fine for its asking price. since  the mobo has  4 ram slots, you dont need t worry even if you get 4gb x  2. there is still room left
> WD has exceptional service compared to seagate.
> corsair vs 550 is bad. do not choose since you have better options  available. if budget permits, get seasonic s12ii 520. else even antec  vp550p  is fine.
> do not get vs series psu.
> ...



I will add asus b85m g also... I will decide lower cost mobo when buying at local store...
(lowest from Asus B85M-G, Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H, ASRock H97M PRO4)..

Everyone  from tomshardware suggested (did google) seagate barracuda... WD lags  compare to seagate.. So I decided seagate.. even some sites, which give  pre-built rig, suggested seagate. 

I mentioned "Corsair CX 500"  in above post.. I will buy PSU with certification (80+), already faced  lots of PSU issue so can't take risk again.. (motherboard, ram damaged  earlier )
not going to buy "vs" series. certified only.. 

No  that aoc monitor is really out of budget.. actually stretched budget to  buy Dell S2240L, earlier decided Dell E2014H.. but then stretched for  fully featured monitor...

yes your right ssd not gives much improvement or we can't see such improvement.. hdds are fine.. I will _*not buy SSD*_.. Now I can add this ssd cost to purchase 960...

Please see corrected rig and tell me it's ok or not..



HE-MAN said:


> get  the zotac gtx 960 amp edition cheaper, better, and comes with 5 years  warranty compared to asus strix



Ok.. if I find that zotac 960 amp edition then will definitely think for that.
I really loved the ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 960.. going gaga over it.. 
eagerly waiting for it..

Please see corrected rig and tell me it's ok or not..



UndercoveredKnight8492 said:


> If possible go with seasonic s12ii 520 else antec vp550p Would not recommend corsair cx series, also donot spend too much with h97 ,invest it in a good gpu



please suggest me good PSU, 80+ certification..
I will buy Asus B85M-G.. 

Please see corrected rig and tell me it's ok or not..

(Extra 10K for GPU by dad  , total budget now 60K)

CPU = i5 4690 = 16K (low price at local )
GPU = ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 960 = 19K (low price at local )
Mobo = Asus B85M-G = 6K
RAM = Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8GB = 5.5K
HDD = Seagate Barracuda 2 TB = 5.5K
PSU = Antec VP550 550 Watts PSU = 4K
Total = 56K...

Monitor = Dell S2240L = 9k (separate)
Optical Drive = Asus = 1K (Optional)
Mouse+Cabinet = 3K (separate)
Headphone = 3k (optional)

Please, I am not into much in gaming, I can upgrade gpu if needed (no sli/crossfire) (no overclock cpu), and I don't want to change cpu also. So want best cpu.. gpu is another thing for latest games.. budget is above normal because want best in budget.. 

So how is this built?? correct me..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 29, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which cabinet?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 29, 2015)

CPU = Intel Core i5 4590 = 13000,
GPU = ASUS Strix GTX 960 2GB = 19000,
Mobo = Gigabyte B85M-D3H = 5400,
RAM = Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8GB = 6000,
HDD = WD Caviar Blue 2 TB = 5500,
PSU = Antec VP550P = 3500,
Cabinet = Deepcool TESSERACT -3300,
KB = Cooler Master Devastator Gaming Bundle -3200,
DVDRW = Asus 24B5ST DVDRW -1100.
Total = 60,000.


Monitor = Dell S2240L LED IPS = 9000. (Separate Budget)


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 29, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Which cabinet?



actually there are lots of cabinet available.. so confused a lot.. I doubt if you mention something will be available at locally or not... please suggest 2-3 cabinet with same price below 3K...



bssunil said:


> CPU = Intel Core i5 4590 = 13000,
> GPU = ASUS Strix GTX 960 2GB = 19000,
> Mobo = Gigabyte B85M-D3H = 5400,
> RAM = Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8GB = 6000,
> ...



this is really good rig...

cpu = but i5 4590 is not available @13K.. are you suggesting local price for 4590??
is that so then 4690 also available at low price in local.  
(4590/4690)

Mobo = I will stick to asus.. if gigabyte available at low price then will buy that..
(Asus B85M-G/Gigabyte B85M-D3H)

HDD = Seagate Barracuda 2 TB confirmed

cabinet =  suggest 2-3 more.. I doubt if that will be available at locally or not... prioritize the cabinets..

Keyboard mouse = great.. will stick to that another best below 3k.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 29, 2015)

if you are going to buy gtx 960 for 19k just get r9 285 then.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 29, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> if you are going to buy gtx 960 for 19k just get r9 285 then.



960 is available below 18K locally.. I need to check that first.. but I will stick to 960.. I doubt 960 will be available locally as its new.. I think I need to wait..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 29, 2015)

After sale service of Seagate is not good in India. Wd offers hassle free rma and there is a wd rep here too. It is your pick though. Some people may have bad experience with wd and good experience with Seagate. I do not compel, but just sharing my thoughts. Do you think psus with 80  certification, other blah blah offers exceptional quality over others? You might be wrong. Just check reviews of the unit before you buy. 80  certification is not enough to describe the quality of a product. Just check following threads. Might be helpful to you. Find some time to read.
*www.digit.in/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html

*www.digit.in/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/184285-psu-suggestion-list.html


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 29, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> 960 is available below 18K locally.. I need to check that first.. but I will stick to 960.. I doubt 960 will be available locally as its new.. I think I need to wait..



Any particular reason as to why you're prefering 960 above R9 285?Isn't r9 285 supposed to be slightly faster than the former?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 29, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> After sale service of Seagate is not good in India. Wd offers hassle free rma and there is a wd rep here too. It is your pick though. Some people may have bad experience with wd and good experience with Seagate. I do not compel, but just sharing my thoughts. Do you think psus with 80  certification, other blah blah offers exceptional quality over others? You might be wrong. Just check reviews of the unit before you buy. 80  certification is not enough to describe the quality of a product. Just check following threads. Might be helpful to you. Find some time to read.
> *www.digit.in/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html
> 
> *www.digit.in/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/184285-psu-suggestion-list.html



Ok.. india service is really bad for all products. but I never looked for RMA, and never did that.. If product is faulty provider can replace that?? right?? 
I never experienced wd or even seagate, and others are saying gaming performance is good for seagate.. which one you will recommend to me?? for 2TB seagate or wd?? I will finalize which you select...

thnks for links.. 
Actually I learned in college about efficiency.. output/input = efficiency (engineering student), and antec VP550P has 80+ certification.. you also mention the same at #35 post...
And my rig required approx 400 watts below, 8o% of 550 is 440 apprx, and I know that it's not always 80%, it's below 80%...
Yes I know that, 80+ are not always provides quality, but 80+ can be sure for your power consumption, at least we can sue them if not..
Don't worry, I am buying antec ony.. 550 
PSU = Antec VP550P

- - - Updated - - -



quicky008 said:


> Any particular reason as to why you're prefering 960 above R9 285?Isn't r9 285 supposed to be slightly faster than the former?



reason is low power (less electricity bill).
 285 is really good and faster but it's 2k more I guess. 960 is at 18K or below. And but I will play games on 1080p only.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 29, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Ok.. india service is really bad for all products. but I never looked for RMA, and never did that.. If product is faulty provider can replace that?? right??
> I never experienced wd or even seagate, and others are saying gaming performance is good for seagate.. which one you will recommend to me?? for 2TB seagate or wd?? I will finalize which you select...
> 
> thnks for links..
> ...



Go for WD caviar purple 2tb drive,its a really robust hdd and comes with 3 years warranty-avoid seagate,their after sales service isn't upto the mark.I've also been planning on buying the 960,but what worries me is that it has just 2 gb vram whereas some of amd's offerings in the same price range come with as much as 3-4 gb of vram,so this may become a bit of a problem in future when newer titles start demanding increased amounts of vram (3gb or more) in order to run properly.


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 29, 2015)

If you are spending 19k for and that too for gtx 960 ,I'd suggest skip the fancy headphones for now and buy a asus r9 290 at 22k it's better than anything less than gtx970,


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 29, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> if you are going to buy gtx 960 for 19k just get r9 285 then.


They are neck to neck, just in bandwidth heavy apps and at resolution higher than fullhd ,r9 285 gets an upper hand which I think op won't encounter


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 29, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Go for WD caviar purple 2tb drive,its a really robust hdd and comes with 3 years warranty-avoid seagate,their after sales service isn't upto the mark.I've also been planning on buying the 960,but what worries me is that it has just 2 gb vram whereas some of amd's offerings in the same price range come with as much as 3-4 gb of vram,so this may become a bit of a problem in future when newer titles start demanding increased amounts of vram (3gb or more) in order to run properly.



wd cavier purple?? another one added to list of wd green, blue and black.. it should fit into budget..

actually if game demands more vram in future then we can buy new gpu at that time.. why to worry about future.? right?
and if prices are exactly same and offers good value for money go for more that "vram"...
I did not find similar price gpu like 960 which offers more vram.. even 960 4gb vram will be launched in march.. you can wait...
actually I want to play games which are released and will be released in this year, and other old titles.. so don't want to look into future.. maybe we can get more vram with low cost in future.. nobody knows.. 
so better buy for current year games...enjoy..

- - - Updated - - -



UndercoveredKnight8492 said:


> If you are spending 19k for and that too for gtx 960 ,I'd suggest skip the fancy headphones for now and buy a asus r9 290 at 22k it's better than anything less than gtx970,



I am not going to buy headphones (it's optional if some bucks remain.).. actually it's way to high for gpu budget.. dad already gave me 10K extra for gpu, addition with 50K for whole rig.. so above 20K is way too high for me.. and 960 is available below 18K i guess.. I need to check locally.

- - - Updated - - -



UndercoveredKnight8492 said:


> They are neck to neck, just in bandwidth heavy apps and at resolution higher than fullhd ,r9 285 gets an upper hand which I think op won't encounter



please elaborate..
r9 285 is more great for great resolution I don't think that matters when I will buy only 1080p monitor..
and some site say 960 is good card than 285
*gpuboss.com/gpus/Graphics-cards-for-under-200-best-Passmark-score-5940591


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 29, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> wd cavier purple?? another one added to list of wd green, blue and black.. it should fit into budget..
> 
> actually if game demands more vram in future then we can buy new gpu at that time.. why to worry about future.? right?
> and if prices are exactly same and offers good value for money go for more that "vram"...
> ...



That's what I said, you are not going to play above 1080p so get whatever is cheaper

As for their performance,there's hardly 4-7% difference in them on average, depending upon game, in some games gtx960 get upper hand and in some games r9 285

And even if you do get a 4GB gtx 960, 128 bit memory bus will keep giving you trouble in bandwidth heavy games /apps, no matter how good nvidia's color compression is or how much you overclock your memory, I'm sure you've seen the benches, as soon as games/apps demand more memory ,the gtx start sweating as compared to r9 285 
Personally I'd get whatever is cheaper, but I do think even at 17k it's overpriced,considering nvidia and board partners didn't have to worry about power and heat all that much,if they could keep gtx 970 price as low as 27k at launch I think they definitely could go for a conservative pricing as 16k for this one and still make Money


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 29, 2015)

UndercoveredKnight8492 said:


> That's what I said, you are not going to play above 1080p so get whatever is cheaper
> 
> As for their performance,there's hardly 4-7% difference in them on average, depending upon game, in some games gtx960 get upper hand and in some games r9 285
> 
> ...



I have doubt over 128 bit, other gpu provides 256 bit..
so is it really good buy?? 
noticeable difference in 128 bit or 256 bit??

follow link



> We prefer 960 over the equally priced R9 285, primarily because it's cooler and quieter.
> 
> For desktops, the GTX 960 ($200) should be strongly considered when building a new mid-range gaming PC, right alongside AMD's embattled R9 285 ($210) and 280 ($170);  the power, thermal, and software argument presently favors nVidia,  though AMD still loosely holds onto higher framerates in many cases.
> 
> ...



*gadgets.ndtv.com/laptops/reviews/n...960-dc2oc-and-zotac-gtx960-amp-edition-652353

it is becoming really confusing when go deeper...
that's why people don't buy newly launched gpu... 
I will wait and buy gpu later, will this cause any upgrade to existing config?? means more watts needed? 
current is Antec VP550P

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]

please close other threads, from this subforum...
or if you can delete it (old threads).. please do it..

thanks..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 29, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> If product is faulty provider can replace that?? right??



if the product is faulty, then service centers will replace/repair .but the experience is different for different products/brands. some repalces/repairs so early while others take time. some do get new products while others get refurbished ones etc.


> I never experienced wd or even seagate, and others are saying gaming performance is good for seagate.. which one you will recommend to me?? for 2TB seagate or wd?? I will finalize which you select...


gaming performance is dependent on cpu+gpu combo not on hard drive. any 7200 rpm ones should do.  for 2tb, there is only seagate i can suggest as 2tb wd blue is not available.2tb black costs 10k and 2tb is green is not good for a primary drive.


> Actually I learned in college about efficiency.. output/input = efficiency (engineering student), and antec VP550P has 80+ certification.. you also mention the same at #35 post...
> And my rig required approx 400 watts below, 8o% of 550 is 440 apprx, and I know that it's not always 80%, it's below 80%...
> Yes I know that, 80+ are not always provides quality, but 80+ can be sure for your power consumption, at least we can sue them if not..
> Don't worry, I am buying antec ony.. 550
> PSU = Antec VP550P


efficiency is not everything. the quality of the components used t o build a psu is the most important factor than a certification. higher certification does not imply that better components are packed inside. and you may know that cpu+gpu consumes most power and they need 12v output to work. combined 12v output of most units will be less than the rated power(which basically is the sum for +33v,+5v and +12v) especially for low end psus. you should select a psu such that the 12v combined power is close to its total power out put. you should not get psu labelled at 500w which can provide only 250W on 12v rail.
i woul suggest seasonic s12ii520, else vp550p is fine.
again look for reviews before you buy for everything.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 29, 2015)

UndercoveredKnight8492 said:


> If you are spending 19k for and that too for gtx 960 ,I'd suggest skip the fancy headphones for now and buy a asus r9 290 at 22k it's better than anything less than gtx970,



again add 3k and u can get gtx 970 zotac standard edition for 25100.

see this is the problem we face in gpu upgrade coz of our pricing policy in india


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 29, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> again add 3k and u can get gtx 970 zotac standard edition for 25100.
> 
> see this is the problem we face in gpu upgrade coz of our pricing policy in india


Hehehe dead right, policy is utter crap here
As for that suggestion I thought he had separate budget for headphones, but alas he do not ,that's why I suggested it


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 29, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I have doubt over 128 bit, other gpu provides 256 bit..
> so is it really good buy??
> noticeable difference in 128 bit or 256 bit??
> 
> ...



That's a valid question, unfortunately I am not aware of performance of antec VP 550p with a r9 290,285 (if you do decide to buy it), you can ask other members for that perticular piece of advice, but if you go with nvidia Maxwell (960,970) it should be perfectly alright


Well you wouldn't note the difference with current games at full HD ,but I think when newer games will launch and stress a gpu for memory, or you'll apply lots of mods that's when you'll notice the effect of bandwidth shortage


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 29, 2015)

WHY IS THIS THREAD SO MESSY?? What's going on? Why is there no questionnaire in a 2 page thread?? Why? Clear it up OP. Fill up the questionnaire with the budget for all the computer hardware and not accessories. In the last question, mention what accessories are you thinking to buy at what price.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 29, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> if the product is faulty, then service centers  will replace/repair .but the experience is different for different  products/brands. some repalces/repairs so early while others take time.  some do get new products while others get refurbished ones etc.



ok. thanks for info.



rijinpk1 said:


> gaming performance is dependent on cpu+gpu combo not on hard drive. any 7200 rpm ones should do.   for 2tb, there is only seagate i can suggest as 2tb wd blue is not  available.2tb black costs 10k and 2tb is green is not good for a primary  drive.



areee... now you are suggesting seagate, earlier you were telling me to buy WD..
[STRIKE]WD Caviar Blue 2 TB may be available locally. Same product you are suggesting??[/STRIKE]
Sorry WD caviar blue 2TB does not exist...
so seagate 2TB confirm?? or WD caviar blue 1TB x 2 ??
Buying everything locally.



rijinpk1 said:


> efficiency is not everything. the quality of the components used to  build a psu is the most important factor than a certification. higher  certification does not imply that better components are packed inside.  and you may know that cpu+gpu consumes most power and they need 12v  output to work. combined 12v output of most units will be less than the  rated power(which basically is the sum for +33v,+5v and +12v) especially  for low end psus. you should select a psu such that the 12v combined  power is close to its total power out put. you should not get psu  labelled at 500w which can provide only 250W on 12v rail.
> i woul suggest seasonic s12ii520, else vp550p is fine.



ok thanks.
priority wise buying.. (means should not go out of budget) (buying locally)
1. seasonic s12ii520
2. antec vp550p



rijinpk1 said:


> again look for reviews before you buy for everything.



it will take more time again...
Hey, buddy, please help me with gpu... Asus strix 960 is good choice??
and for mobo also.. Asus B85M-G or Gigabyte B85M-D3H??



HE-MAN said:


> again add 3k and u can get gtx 970 zotac standard edition for 25100.
> 
> see this is the problem we face in gpu upgrade coz of our pricing policy in india



really bad thing...
even I saw some prebuilt rigs shows, for 50k= gtx 770, 60k/70K/80K= gtx 970..
new  card really get more time to settle down.. that is why I mentioned  thread name with "No GPU"... So I can "at least" use computer.. 
topic for debate..
NDTV Gadgets show price of 960 around 19,500 for Asus strix, and 18000 for zotac amp edition
I have to find out price for 960 locally..
Confused over gpu again and again and again...



UndercoveredKnight8492 said:


> Hehehe dead right, policy is utter crap here
> As for that suggestion I thought he had separate budget for headphones, but alas he do not ,that's why I suggested it



I mention headphone, because I thought everything will fit into budget and headphone also.. but headphones is optional...



UndercoveredKnight8492 said:


> Well you wouldn't note the difference with current games at full HD ,but  I think when newer games will launch and stress a gpu for memory, or  you'll apply lots of mods that's when you'll notice the effect of  bandwidth shortage



960 or any other??
Don't confuse me now.
I have never played  game on any gpu on my pc. I tried on others pc but don't know whether  they use it or not.. but played game on friend's PS 3..
Suggest me considering these things...



adityak469 said:


> WHY IS THIS THREAD SO MESSY?? What's going on? Why is there no questionnaire in a 2 page thread?? Why? Clear it up OP. Fill up the questionnaire with the budget for all the computer hardware and not accessories. In the last question, mention what accessories are you thinking to buy at what price.



because, when we think, we messed up everything 
There is questionnaire on #18 post..

Finalized everything.. check this rig...

CPU = Intel i5 4690 = 16K
GPU = ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 960 = 19K
Mobo = Asus B85M-G = 6K
RAM = Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8GBx1 = 5K
HDD = Seagate Barracuda 2 TB = 6k
PSU = Antec VP550P = 4k
Cabinet = Deepcool TESSERACT = 3k
Key & Mouse = Cooler Master Devastator Gaming Bundle = 3k
Optical Drive = Asus 24B5ST DVDRW -1K
Total = 63K 
local cost can be low..

Monitor = Dell S2240L 21.5 = 9K (10k seperate budget)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 29, 2015)

i5 4690 is cheaper here .PROCESSOR INTEL CORE I5 4690
for mobo, both are fine. i would suggest asus though as there were complaints that gigabyte removing certain components of mobo without changing version no.
if you are spending 19k  for 960, i would advice you to wait for a price cut. it should definitely come down soon.
i suggested seagate because you needed 2tbhdd, and there are not 2tb wd blue. wd black 2tb costs 10k which you may not be able to afford. wd 1tb x 2 will cost over 7k atleast.it is your decision though.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 29, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> i5 4690 is cheaper here .PROCESSOR INTEL CORE I5 4690
> for mobo, both are fine. i would suggest asus though as there were complaints that gigabyte removing certain components of mobo without changing version no.
> if you are spending 19k  for 960, i would advice you to wait for a price cut. it should definitely come down soon.
> i suggested seagate because you needed 2tbhdd, and there are not 2tb wd blue. wd black 2tb costs 10k which you may not be able to afford. wd 1tb x 2 will cost over 7k atleast.it is your decision though.



ok thanks for link.. but local will be good for me..
ok will go for asus b85..
yes I can wait for 960 though.. I will buy this ring in 2nd week of feb or end of feb..
so confirming again and again same rig here and there... 
ok so seagate 2tb only choice left.

now I will wait for 960 price cut... 

thanks all..
Don't close this thread,...


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 30, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ok thanks for link.. but local will be good for me..
> ok will go for asus b85..
> yes I can wait for 960 though.. I will buy this ring in 2nd week of feb or end of feb..
> so confirming again and again same rig here and there...
> ...



buying locally bargain hard. trust i have done that and it even works on pc components.
now I will wait for 960 price cut...


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 7, 2015)

*Processor*Intel i5 4690*16,000**CPU Cooler*stock*0**Motherboard*ASUS H97M-E*7,400**Memory*Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8GBx1*5,400**Graphics Card*Asus GTX 970 4GB DDR5 DC II OC Strix Edition*28,200**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520*5,000**Cabinet*Deepcool Tesseract*2,700**Internal Storage*Seagate Barracuda 2 TB*5,800**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L*8,800**Keyboard*Cooler Master Devastator Gaming Bundle*2,500**Mouse*Included in combo*Total**82,200*

I decided this one, is it good rig???
Actually budget was 50K + 20K (Adding gpu, after convincing dad for GTX 970) + 10K (separate budget for Monitor).. 
Is it really good rig??

My doubts,

GPU =
 GTX 970 is in news for its wrong datasheets? is it good to buy? 
After reading tomshardware February 2015 best gpu list, I added this to my rig and then convinced my dad (instead buying GTX 960)
but I also saw some new coming from game-debate, that new 3xx series from AMD is really impressive and great. So should I wait?
Actually keeping eye on GTX 970 to go at 25k, then I will buy complete rig, 2 weeks I can wait. Or should I wait again for that 3xx (if it offers value for money in same price of gtx 970) 

Keyboard mouse =
as you read my post, you will find that I am not into much gaming, buy I can play that hardcore gaming.. I am doubtful over keyboard and mouse. Is that 3K is worth buying or just go for Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo for 800 rs?

CPU =
i5 4690 is as good as gtx 970? because I havn't seen anyone suggesting 4690 with 970.
any bottleneck ?


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 7, 2015)

yes new AMD 3series might be impressive but they will also launch at a rather high prices here. better to buy gtx 970 very good performance card. and from next time just tell us you're whole budget and not separate them like you did.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 8, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> *Processor*Intel i5 4690*16,000**CPU Cooler*stock*0**Motherboard*ASUS H97M-E*7,400**Memory*Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8GBx1*5,400**Graphics Card*Asus GTX 970 4GB DDR5 DC II OC Strix Edition*28,200**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520*5,000**Cabinet*Deepcool Tesseract*2,700**Internal Storage*Seagate Barracuda 2 TB*5,800**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L*8,800**Keyboard*Cooler Master Devastator Gaming Bundle*2,500**Mouse*Included in combo*Total**82,200*
> 
> I decided this one, is it good rig???
> Actually budget was 50K + 20K (Adding gpu, after convincing dad for GTX 970) + 10K (separate budget for Monitor)..
> ...



> The config is fine.

> The waiting game never ends. You wait for one thing, another things gets announced. Get 970 now and be happy.

> You can get MK200 if you aren't a huge gamer.

> No bottlenecks with that CPU. Even an i3 won't bottleneck a 970 in normal circumstances.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 8, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> yes new AMD 3series might be impressive but they will also launch at a rather high prices here. better to buy gtx 970 very good performance card. and from next time just tell us you're whole budget and not separate them like you did.



I think there is no next time.. it's my final by in coming weeks. at least for 5 years and more.



harshilsharma63 said:


> > The config is fine.
> 
> > The waiting game never ends. You wait for one thing, another things gets announced. Get 970 now and be happy.
> 
> ...



okay . fine rig 

ok. so 970. buying next week

Cooler Master Devastator Gaming Bundle is my choice.. 

I wanted to ask that "i5 4690 (in cpu) = gtx 970 (in gpu)" are same on performance..

what about psu is it ok?? it's 520 watts ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 8, 2015)

that seasonic psu is more than sufficient.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 8, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I think there is no next time.. it's my final by in coming weeks. at least for 5 years and more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



get G400s or G302 and a regular keyboard.. 2000 dpi is very low, atleast for me.. upgrade to a mechanical keyboard later on...
Devastator has better aesthetics though and the keyboard, apart from the backlighting has no other advantage (infact its 4 KRO)..Thats why settle for a cheapo Dell/HP keyboard and later on a sensible upgrade on the keyboard, will be a mech keyboard..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 8, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> that seasonic psu is more than sufficient.



thank you..



Nerevarine said:


> get G400s or G302 and a regular keyboard.. 2000 dpi is very low, atleast for me.. upgrade to a mechanical keyboard later on...
> Devastator has better aesthetics though and the keyboard, apart from the backlighting has no other advantage (infact its 4 KRO)..Thats why settle for a cheapo Dell/HP keyboard and later on a sensible upgrade on the keyboard, will be a mech keyboard..



???
should buy or not?
I think someone should start forum for "mouse and keyboards"..


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 8, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> thank you..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you do not want backlighting, the  G400s  will last a lot longer, has better handling, better DPI and better mouse feet.. its a tried and tested product, majority of people here have this.. Its available for Rs 1.5k
For the keyboard, you can buy any Dell/HP keyboard and it should provide the same things the Devastator keyboard provides, minus the backlighting.. Later on, upgrade to a Mechanical keyboard, those things are really expensive but have a very good feedback when typing


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 9, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I think there is no next time.. it's my final by in coming weeks. at least for 5 years and more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are completely different parts. What do you want to ask?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 9, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> If you do not want backlighting, the  G400s   will last a lot longer, has better handling, better DPI and better mouse  feet.. its a tried and tested product, majority of people here have  this.. Its available for Rs 1.5k
> For the keyboard, you can buy any Dell/HP keyboard and it should provide  the same things the Devastator keyboard provides, minus the  backlighting.. Later on, upgrade to a Mechanical keyboard, those things  are really expensive but have a very good feedback when typing



Ok. little confusing. because that pc buying guide suggested same gaming bundle for 3 rigs. 
Please suggest me keyboard also.. best suited with g400s and within same budget...



harshilsharma63 said:


> Those are completely different parts. What do you want to ask?



Actually I want to ask that, they are perfectly made for each other?? for non-overclockers best cpu and best gpu suggestion is 4690 & 970?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 9, 2015)

Assuming you are getting the Devastator combo within 3k, 
G400s will cost you Rs 1.5k, Logitech G105 is available for 2599 (ebay)..
You may use any 9% off coupon to shave off some moolah from both, these two products are miles ahead of CM Devastator..
Also a very cheap alternative is Corsair LK1 - Cost is around Rs 1k, its built like a tank, and has a good number of KRO (im not sure how many).. Only cons is, it doesnt resemble a gaming keyboard at all :/ and again no backlighting
But honestly speaking, If  I were in your place, id skip getting a membrane gaming keyboard, instead id save up for a mechanical keyboard upgrade a couple of months later
you can go for this - g400s + Corsair lm2 + Razer Goliathus mousepad = 1.6k + 1k + 0.6k = Rs 3100-3200 ish
its upto you  m9, Devastator isnt a bad product by any means, its main USP is it's looks


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 9, 2015)

get the TVS Gold Mechanical keyboard for 15k to 18k. i have used it oh the click sound is so satisfying


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 9, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> If you do not want backlighting, the  G400s  will last a lot longer, has better handling, better DPI and better mouse feet.. its a tried and tested product, majority of people here have this.. Its available for Rs 1.5k
> For the keyboard, you can buy any Dell/HP keyboard and it should provide the same things the Devastator keyboard provides, minus the backlighting.. Later on, upgrade to a Mechanical keyboard, those things are really expensive but have a very good feedback when typing



Devastator isnt actually a gaming combo. The mouse has 4 keys (in which one is inaccesible) and the keyboard has backlight. Thats all 'gaming' to it. But Devastator's keyboard sure are good for typing. Its of the good membrane KBs i've come across for typing. Also TVS Gold is very good for typing, but not gaming. 

A G300/G400 + G105 would be far better than Devastator.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 10, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Assuming you are getting the Devastator combo within 3k,
> G400s will cost you Rs 1.5k, Logitech G105 is available for 2599 (ebay)..
> You may use any 9% off coupon to shave off some moolah from both, these two products are miles ahead of CM Devastator..
> Also a very cheap alternative is Corsair LK1 - Cost is around Rs 1k, its  built like a tank, and has a good number of KRO (im not sure how  many).. Only cons is, it doesnt resemble a gaming keyboard at all :/ and  again no backlighting
> ...



ok.. thanks for suggestions.. I searched on google but did not find  any good article on gaming keyboard, mouse, comparisons, review.



HE-MAN said:


> get  the TVS Gold Mechanical keyboard for 15k to 18k. i have used it oh the  click sound is so satisfying



?? too high price.. ok leave it.. I will buy Cooler Master Devastator Gaming Bundle only... 



adityak469 said:


> Devastator isnt actually a gaming combo. The mouse has 4 keys (in which one is inaccesible) and the keyboard has backlight. Thats all 'gaming' to it. But Devastator's keyboard sure are good for typing. Its of the good membrane KBs i've come across for typing. Also TVS Gold is very good for typing, but not gaming.
> 
> A G300/G400 + G105 would be far better than Devastator.



ohhk.. g400 is good..  what about Logitech G400s
but for g105 reviews are not that good.. suggest another please..


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 10, 2015)

yes, i meant the G400s only, G400 is discontinued..

also, HEMAN meant 1.5k-1.8k not 15k lol its the cheapest mechanical keyboard using cherry mx blue switches.. an absolute boon for your fingers while typing but it looks really really bad.. if looks are not your thing, you can go for it


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 10, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> yes, i meant the G400s only, G400 is discontinued..
> 
> also, HEMAN meant 1.5k-1.8k not 15k lol its the cheapest mechanical keyboard using cherry mx blue switches.. an absolute boon for your fingers while typing but it looks really really bad.. if looks are not your thing, you can go for it



ohhk..

kk. I will check that also.. thanks..  indian company??
any other suggestion? one last time?


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 10, 2015)

yep my bad typo.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 27, 2015)

*Processor*
Intel i5 4690*16,000**CPU Cooler*stock*0**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H
*7,200*
*Memory*Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4GB X 2
*5,400**Graphics Card*Asus GTX 970 4GB DDR5 DC II OC Strix Edition*28,200**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520*5,000**Cabinet*Deepcool Tesseract*2,700**Internal Storage*Seagate Barracuda 2 TB*5,800**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L 21.5 inch
*8,800**Keyboard*Cooler Master Devastator Gaming Bundle*2,500**Mouse*Included in combo*Total**82,200*

Is it good config for now..??? it's time to buy this rig...  correct me with price..
and give me some better deal.. finally everything is broken... I need new rig..

is anything from this rig need to be changed >???.. as I created this thread long back and I don't want SSD..
And I want best i5 processor (i5 4690 was best at that time when created post..), dont want to OC.. please need help.. going to buy rig this week... from Lamington road or online shopping (only if best deal)....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> *Processor*Intel i5 4690*16,000**CPU Cooler*stock*0**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H*7,200**Memory*Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4GB X 2*5,400**Graphics Card*Asus GTX 970 4GB DDR5 DC II OC Strix Edition*28,200**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520*5,000**Cabinet*Deepcool Tesseract*2,700**Internal Storage*Seagate Barracuda 2 TB*5,800**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L 21.5 inch*8,800**Keyboard*Cooler Master Devastator Gaming Bundle*2,500**Mouse*Included in combo*0**Total**82,200*
> 
> Is it good config for now..??? it's time to buy this rig...  correct me with price..
> and give me some better deal.. finally everything is broken... I need new rig..
> ...



You can save some bucks and use it on other components. There is not much performance difference between i5 4690 vs i5 4440 so go with i5 4440.

Go with the following Config:


*Processor*Intel Core i5 4440 3.1Ghz*12,500**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,700**Motherboard*MSI H97 PC Mate*6,500**Memory*Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBX2) 1600Mhz*5,400**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 970 4GB DDR5*26,000**Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 520 EVO Edition(Fully Modular)*6,000**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-01*3,700**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Purple 2 TB*6,000**Optical Drive*Asus-DRW 24D3ST DVD/RW*1,100**Monitor*Dell S2240L 21.5" LED IPS*8,000**Keyboard*Cooler Master Devastator Gaming Bundle*2,500**Mouse*Included in combo*0**Total**79,400*


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 29, 2015)

bssunil said:


> You can save some bucks and use it on other components. There is not much performance difference between i5 4690 vs i5 4440 so go with i5 4440.
> 
> Go with the following Config:
> 
> ...



1. _i5 4690 vs i5 4590 vs i5 4570 vs i5 4440_ ?? which is better??

I don't want any cooler.. 
fine with stock.

2. _Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H vs MSI H97M-G43 vs MSI H97 PC Mate vs Asus H97M-E _??? which is better??? 

3. strix 970 getting from friend shop @27K with some titles. _Zotac GTX 970 (@26K) vs Asus Strix 970_ _(@27K)_ ??? which is better??

4. thanks for suggesting modular edition, but what is _EVO Edition_? is it better than "S12II 520/M12II 520 normal edition" ?? what about local availability? buying from Lamington Road, Mumbai..

5. _Corsair SPEC-01 vs Deepcool Tesseract ?? _what about local availability? buying from Lamington Road, Mumbai..

6. WD Caviar Purple is for surveillance... only 2, 2TB products available @ affordable price, _Seagate Barracuda 2 TB vs WD Caviar Green 2 TB _???

- - - Updated - - -

Please help here friends...

 [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]
[MENTION]harshilsharma63[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION]
[MENTION]adityak469[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=300035]UndercoveredKnight8492[/MENTION]
[MENTION]HE-MAN[/MENTION]
[MENTION]Nerevarine[/MENTION]
[MENTION]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]
[MENTION]quicky008[/MENTION]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 29, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> 1. _i5 4690 vs i5 4590 vs i5 4570 vs i5 4440_ ?? which is better??
> 
> I don't want any cooler..
> fine with stock.
> ...



1. _Intel Core i5 4440 @ 12.5k is better._

2. _MSI H97 PC Mate _@ 6.5k is better. 

3. _Zotac GTX 970 @ 26k_ is better??

4. _Seasonic _M12II 520 is itself called as EVO Edition. You can easily get it in Lamington Road, Mumbai.

5. _Corsair SPEC-01 is easily available at _Lamington Road, Mumbai.

6. WD Caviar Purple for Surveillance. There is no such thing as a particular HDD used for such & such purpose. WD is very good and their ASS is also good and affordable_. Dont go with Seagate and WD Green as green has high rate of failure these days.

7. You can get the above PSU and Deepcool Tesseract SW Cabinet(Long GPU's wont fit in this cabinet) from overcloclkerszone or Tirupati Enterprises who are the Official Distributors for India as well as who takes care of RMA also. OK.

8. Try to get all the components locally as you will get less prices and in one shop right.

WD Black>Blue>Red>Purple>Green ( This is how WD HDD stands)
_


----------



## Shah (Jul 29, 2015)

[MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] WD Purple CANNOT be used as primary or secondary HDD unless the OP is fine with frequent corrupt data in his HDD.



> These drives are designed for "it's more important to complete the read or write in the specified time frame than that the data written or read be correct" usage. Pretty much the opposite of what you want in a NAS that stores important documents, business data, treasured photos/videos, or anything except short-lived (days, weeks) streamed data.



Synology Forum ? View topic - Western Digital "Purple" hard drives.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 29, 2015)

Shah said:


> [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] WD Purple CANNOT be used as primary or secondary HDD unless the OP is fine with frequent corrupt data in his HDD.
> 
> 
> 
> Synology Forum ? View topic - Western Digital "Purple" hard drives.


I have been using WD Purple for over a year now as my primary OS drive and I haven't faced any corrupt data in my HDD
Also unlike Blue or Green,Purple comes with a 3 year warranty


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 10, 2015)

can anybody tell me which gaming headset to buy, over the ear with mic...???

I considered SteelSeries Siberia v2, is it a good choice???
price around 6k on flipkart..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 12, 2015)

but my budget is around 4k max... please suggest me best headset for gaming with mic...

Please help here friends...

  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]
[MENTION]harshilsharma63[/MENTION]
    [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION]
[MENTION]adityak469[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=300035]UndercoveredKnight8492[/MENTION]
  @HE-MAN 
  @Nerevarine 
 [MENTION]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]
  @quicky008


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 12, 2015)

I'd rather use IEMs having good noise cancellation with a mic instead of a bulky headset but that's just me.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'd rather use IEMs having good noise cancellation with a mic instead of a bulky headset but that's just me.



what about SteelSeries Siberia v2?? but price is high around 6k.. out of my budget..
1st decided SteelSeries Siberia but found SteelSeries Siberia v2 better option...

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> 2. _MSI H97 PC Mate _@ 6.5k is better.
> 
> 3. _Zotac GTX 970 @ 26k_ is better??
> 
> ...



2. any specific reason to buy MSI H97 PC Mate??? pc mate is ATX size and i will not go for multiple gpus...
confusion over gigabyte and msi  ?? which is better??? UI, software (mobo soft) and service wise?
GA-H97M-D3H and MSI H97 PC Mate and MSI H97M-G43 (as mentioned in buying guide)?? 
*www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5258#ov
Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design
Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design

from which shop to buy in lamington road mumbai?? there are lots of shops... 
My friend suggested me PC Guide Shop...


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'd rather use IEMs having good noise cancellation with a mic instead of a bulky headset but that's just me.



hey buddy, i went to check prices of this config. and prices are good comparing online...
but some products are discontinued according to them, and they don't have it.. searched almost all shops in lamington road.. 

keyboard & mouse = Cooler Master Devastator Gaming Bundle, cabinet = Corsair SPEC-01, headphone = Steelseries Siberia V2 gaming headset... these products are not available and discontinued according to them.. i don't know...
  @bssunilreddy  told me that try to buy everything from one shop and locally.. 
because of unavailability or product discontinued @lamington, keyboard mouse, cabinet & headphone need to buy online.. what should I do???

I can get these things in one shop only..
Asus strix gtx 970 @26.5K
i5 4440 @12.2k
 Corsair Vengeance 4GBxX2 1600Mhz @4.2K
MSI H97-G43 @7.5
Dell S2240L 21.5" @7.8k
Seagate Barracuda 2TB @5.8K
Seasonic S12II 520 @5K


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 15, 2015)

if they are unavailable locally, your only option is to get it online. make sure you purchase it from trusted sellers. instead of devastator combo, i would prefer, logitech g105 and g400s combo.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: Gaming for 80K budget*

Can someone tell me is this computer good for graphic designing? And video editing?
What changes i have to make in quotation?


----------

